# How many internet tabs/windows do you have open?



## emily64 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have 5. I feel like the 0-5 category should be split or something


----------



## inspirer (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh, you caught me just as I cleaned up / closed some tabs. At 15 tabs, am being quite minimal.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

I use Google Chrome on my phone, you can easily forget how many tabs you opened up. I have about 12 on there.


----------



## Aeloria (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh jeez. Really? 55. 

And I just closed a handful. Usually, the only thing that makes me close them is if: 1 - I'll never need them again. 2 - I can't see the little icons on the tabs anymore (it becomes impossible to tell them apart). If I need to free up system resources, I just close Chrome entirely, and then it brings all the tabs back when I open it again.

The reason I keep everything open is because if it's not there staring at me, I'll forget it even exists. It's sort of like an integrated to-do list, which is nice, because whenever I make to-do lists, I forget to look at them.


----------



## To Be Determined (Sep 11, 2012)

Aeloria said:


> Usually, the only thing that makes me close them is if: 1 - I'll never need them again. 2 - I can't see the little icons on the tabs anymore (it becomes impossible to tell them apart). If I need to free up system resources, I just close Chrome entirely, and then it brings all the tabs back when I open it again.


This. I am the same way, though perhaps more excessive? I voted the highest number on the poll, but right now I have 3 windows, and... let me check... 79 tabs.

Normally it's closer to 150, but my computer's getting on in age and just isn't up for this stuff anymore (heh).

They're divided between windows based on subject matter. One is cool Minecraft things I want to try, one is for this forum, and one is a window that I always keep open, sort of my collection of home pages, the content of which is occasionally rotated out.

I also have 7 notepad documents open at the moment.

(I used to use Opera, but the ability to save sessions exacerbated this habit, and I became utterly ridiculous.)


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Usually around seven, I have eight open now.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I had a lot more a few minutes ago. But now I only have 4. I had 10 earlier :tongue:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

uhm - earlier there were about 50. i do a lot of things.


----------



## Brooklaughs (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm Ne dominant and have a self-imposed 4 windows rule...this would be what I call "focus." Also an attempt at limits and boundaries... *ironic humph*


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

6 at the moment if you include a pinned tab (which I did include). Once Chrome starts really squishing the tab headings, I get the feeling that I need to close them, so I usually don't have more than 8 or 9 before I get a little.... virtual claustrophobia?


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

1... :sad:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

3


----------



## Lachesis (Jan 23, 2011)

Anything more than five will make me want to just blindly close all the tabs and sob quietly whilst asking the question: 'why again?'


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Usually 4-5.


----------



## cran (May 24, 2012)

21, quite the average number for me. Annoying too, when the tabs get so small you can't see the page title, so you have to bring the cursor over them to remind yourself what the pages were. First world problems.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

sometimes I have a lot, but right now is just one! I never have more than 7 open at once though. and why is there an option for 0? obviously I need to have one tab open to view this page!


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Five at the moment.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

5 windows 30+ tags :wink:


----------



## Chell (Dec 25, 2009)

25 on firefox, not to mention that one on google chrome... 
I'm so procrastinate-y and I can't denyyy~~


----------

